# Cannondale Synapse Neo eq 2020



## Captain Sensible (5 Jan 2020)

After my first foray into ebikes following my Orbea gain purchase I’ve started to research my next potential steed!.

The Orbea is everything I could have wished for and more and so far performing faultlessly. Having tweaked the “engine levels” a little I’m getting slightly better than 1 mile per 1% of battery. However I see it as more of a Summer bike for day rides and with its lightweight construction and on bike charging not suitable for touring and or Winter use.

To that end I’m looking at the Cannondale Neo eq, with lights and guards etc and wondering if anyone on the forums has experience of the bike. Google and YouTube hasn’t thrown up much and would prefer to hear from the horses mouth as they say.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2020)

Do you mean you are getting best part of 100 miles out of the Orbea?

If so, you are doing very well.

The Cannondale has what we could call a 'full assistance' Bosch Active Line Plus motor, and a chunky 500wh battery.

Many owners might do well to get about 50 miles out of it - more power equals more battery drain.

You will do better if you are relatively light and can manage to cycle on the lowest Eco setting.

The motor is also the latest no resistance one, so is a better prospect for cycling unassisted.

But it is several kilos heavier than your Orbea.

A test ride would be instructive, but you would really need to have the bike for a long weekend to be certain it will do what you want it to.

https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Cannondale/Synapse-Neo-EQ-Disc-E-Road-Bike-2020/MXTN


----------



## Captain Sensible (5 Jan 2020)

My LBS is in the process of getting a Neo, albeit not the eq version ready, available as a demo bike. Hopefully available soon for test ride.

Re the Orbea to be fair no major hill climbing as yet and I’ve taken down level 1 to between 60-70% hence the range so far I guess.


----------

